# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Met SPOED Acne modellen gezocht in de regio Arnhem - Enschede

## Mellow Touch

Deze vakvrouw, gediplomeerd schoonheidsspecialiste is op zoek naar JOU!!

Heb jij puistjes/ Acne op je gezicht, hals, decolleté of rug en wil je daar graag vanaf of ken je iemand?? Ik zoek voor scholingsdoeleinden een model met Acne. Jongen, meisje, man of vrouw.

Wat bieden wij jou? kosteloos behandeling van je acne, ook als de trainingen voorbij zijn zal je enige tijd onder behandeling blijven bij ons totdat wij de huid samen met jou weer mooi in balans hebben.

Wie zoeken wij? Personen:

* met Acne minimaal 5 puisten - comedonen heeft zodat ik minimaal 15 minuten de onzuiverheden kan ledigen/ verwijderen.
* die op de maandagavonden vrij zijn om mee te gaan naar de trainingen in Arnhem voor de aankomende 6 weken met uitzondering van de schoolvakanties.
* Tevens ben je bereid om mee te gaan naar het examen dat plaats zal vinden in de maand maart, de exacte datum moet nog bekend gemaakt worden.


Dus woon je in de regio Arnhem of Enschede aarzel dan niet en grijp deze leuke kans!! Neem contact op met Christianne Schreuder via [email protected]

----------

